# gigachad posted on /r/truerateme



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 12, 2019)

He's on this forum boyo


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> He's on this forum boyo


kek must have missed him


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

Not arcbrah

Pass


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Not arcbrah
> 
> Pass


forgot to add my avi still mogs


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 20203


----------



## badromance (Feb 12, 2019)

GigaChad ? 
lmao !


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Feb 12, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 20203


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 20203


"incel terminology ban!!!11!!" 
god i fucking hate reddit


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 12, 2019)

badromance said:


> GigaChad ?
> lmao !


Best looking user on the forum. Cope


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Best looking user on the forum. Cope


yeah he's retarded


----------



## badromance (Feb 12, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Best looking user on the forum. Cope


he is indeed best looking user,but not a GigaChad,unless he is famous


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 12, 2019)

badromance said:


> he is indeed best looking user,but not a GigaChad,unless he is famous







He is literally a 1/1000 male being


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 12, 2019)

It's clearly edited, but he's a good looking guy. 6.5-6.75


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

badromance said:


> but not a GigaChad,unless he is famous









TRUE_CEL said:


> It's clearly edited, but he's a good looking guy. 6.5-6.75


in what way?


TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 20212
> 
> He is literally a 1/1000 male being


cope my avi is 1/7.7 billion


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 20213
> 
> 
> in what way?



His eyes are lighter in this picture, he's posted an outdoors picture where his eyes look darker in comparison. Also, his jaw seems to be broader than usual. Could be the close range selfie, though.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> His eyes are lighter in this picture, he's posted an outdoors picture where his eyes look darker in comparison. Also, his jaw seems to be broader than usual. Could be the close range selfie, though.


Probably just lens distortion/camera quality


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 12, 2019)

He's good looking but he certainly looks significantly better in front face pics than in motion.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 12, 2019)

looksmaxxtocope said:


>





Nibba said:


> "incel terminology ban!!!11!!"
> god i fucking hate reddit


----------



## shimada (Feb 12, 2019)

His 3/4 view and profile suck 

His front shot is really good


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

shimada said:


> His 3/4 view and profile suck
> 
> His front shot is really good


I mean they aren't bad. They just suck in comparison. His jaw doesn't project forwards enough it seems and his nose has a hump.


----------



## shimada (Feb 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> I mean they aren't bad. They just suck in comparison. His jaw doesn't project forwards enough it seems and his nose has a hump.



It's about a 1.5 difference imo


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 20220


Misogynists these days ? good thing I'm such a nice, Tolerant, non threatening male who recognizes le hwuite privilege


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeh I member he posted here


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 12, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 20203



How much of a sensitive cuck must you be


TRUE_CEL said:


> It's clearly edited, but he's a good looking guy. 6.5-6.75



He's like 6"6 as well so he has to get a height bonus.
7.5 tbh


----------



## Jaded (Feb 12, 2019)

@goff2


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

If I were him I'd get rhino


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Misogynists these days ? good thing I'm such a nice, Tolerant, non threatening male who recognizes le hwuite privilege


White privilege in the dating world is real tbh.


GenericChad1444 said:


> How much of a sensitive cuck must you be
> 
> 
> He's like 6"6 as well so he has to get a height bonus.
> 7.5 tbh


Ah, yes. PSL 7.5 due to height. I use my own ratings that aren't PSL btw.


----------



## Madness (Feb 12, 2019)

What’s his @ on this site


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 12, 2019)

Madness said:


> What’s his @ on this site


Same,tell me so I can hunt him down and exterminate him.


----------



## Phad (Feb 12, 2019)

Madness said:


> What’s his @ on this site


@goff2


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> White privilege in the dating world is real tbh


Clearly. That should be what SJWs advocate for but THEY WON'T BECAUSE THEY ARE AGAINST NON WHITES


----------



## Phad (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Clearly. That should be what SJWs advocate for but THEY WON'T BECAUSE THEY ARE AGAINST NON WHITES


It’s never been easier to get white girls, just say u escaped you a refugee camp and slay


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

Phad said:


> It’s never been easier to get white girls, just say u escaped you a refugee camp and slay


Low value white girls TBH


----------



## Phad (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Low value white girls TBH


Low value hot white girls


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

Phad said:


> Low value hot white girls


Eh I find most women utterly subhuman anywah


----------



## Coping (Feb 12, 2019)

Arcbrah mogs him in motion ngl


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Low value white girls TBH


----------



## Ogre (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Low value white girls TBH





Nibba said:


> Eh I find most women utterly subhuman anywah


well you are a 9/10 so you can afford to say these things


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

Ogre said:


> well you are a 9/10 so you can afford to say these things


Imagine being gymcelled while tall with a proportionate frame, fuck why weren't manlets bred out 30 million years ago.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Imagine being gymcelled while tall with a proportionate frame, fuck why weren't manlets bred out 30 million years ago.


Manlet like me can only hope to grow late in puberty ?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Manlet like me can only hope to grow late in puberty ?


I just want to be average height man


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> I just want to be average height man


How tall


----------



## Coping (Feb 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> I just want to be average height man


7 foot ogre or rope


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

Nibba said:


> How tall


173 cm, 2-3 cm is all I need tbh to not feel short


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 173 cm, 2-3 cm is all I need tbh to not feel short


I hope you can heightmax bro


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Feb 12, 2019)

being 6'0 just makes u want to be 6'2-3. thats the golden standard


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 12, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> being 6'0 just makes u want to be 6'2-3. thats the golden standard


Yeah I'd still want to be taller but I'd stop feeling short.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 13, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 173 cm, 2-3 cm is all I need tbh to not feel short


Lol it’s over just pray to Gandy you’ll find shorter girls in your area..


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Feb 13, 2019)

chad ghosted me guys ((((((


----------



## Coping (Feb 13, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Lol it’s over just pray to Gandy you’ll find shorter girls in your area..


He can just wear lifts and fraud 5.9 which is average anyway


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 13, 2019)

hes a 6-6.5 psl tbh. with a rhino, he can be a 7ish.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 13, 2019)

He has similar eye area to me tbh. Same eye shape, sumilar ipd and hooding. Even the asymmetry is the same in the ubfrauded pics.
What do you think bruh? @Dog 

Btw he mogs me alot


----------



## goff2 (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m testing reddit . None of the photos are fraudes, simply different lights/cameras


----------



## Coping (Feb 13, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> hes a 6-6.5 psl tbh. with a rhino, he can be a 7ish.


In the op pic he looks like a PSL 7-7.5 tbh but others yes


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 13, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Clearly. That should be what SJWs advocate for but THEY WON'T BECAUSE THEY ARE AGAINST NON WHITES


Actually, I see too many white slaves with "down with the brown" or similar motto on their tinder. Makes me want to off myself.


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 13, 2019)

rating subs are a fucking joke

its just stacies and chads looking for attention (and getting plenty from cucks) and normies being virtue signalled by other reddit cucks


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 13, 2019)

Coping said:


> He can just wear lifts and fraud 5.9 which is average anyway


Lifts are an annoying solution


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2019)

Coping said:


> Arcbrah mogs him in motion ngl


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 14, 2019)

Coping said:


> He can just wear lifts and fraud 5.9 which is average anyway


It’s not if he lives in the west


----------



## Coping (Feb 14, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> It’s not if he lives in the west





Us average 5k white males from age 18-50


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 14, 2019)

Kenma said:


> If I were him I'd get rhino
> View attachment 20240
> 
> View attachment 20241


What does it mean when you use curry penalty? How much extra do you get off or do you just give the same number? For instance a curry lookalike you rated a 4/10. Ehat should be his score ehen only changed hair and skin color?


----------



## goff2 (Feb 14, 2019)

Kenma said:


> If I were him I'd get rhino
> View attachment 20240
> 
> View attachment 20241








Here the best simulation


----------



## Kenma (Feb 14, 2019)

goff2 said:


> View attachment 20650
> 
> 
> Here the best simulation


 you planning to get your nose fixed?


----------



## goff2 (Feb 15, 2019)

Kenma said:


> you planning to get your nose fixed?


Yeah, i have to fix it, it is horrible


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 15, 2019)

goff2 said:


> View attachment 20650
> 
> 
> Here the best simulation


fuarkif only he had higher set cheekbones


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 15, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Imagine being gymcelled while tall with a proportionate frame, fuck why weren't manlets bred out 30 million years ago.


manletism is a percentage


----------

